# phone as key works fine - but breaks phone as phone?



## mishakim (Sep 13, 2017)

I've only had the car for two days, and so far phone as key works fine, but I'm finding that once I'm away from the car, the phone doesn't work _as a phone_.

I'm on an iPhone X with the latest iOS, and after driving the car, when I make a call, I get no audio inbound or outbound. It's as if the phone is still using the car's BlueTooth, even though it says it's not (and isn't connected anymore so it's not even a choice). Toggling BT on and off seems to fix it temporarily. Has anyone else seen this? It could be unrelated to phone as key, and just caused by phone to car BT pairing for calls and music. I haven't done any thorough troubleshooting yet, wanted to see if anyone else was having this problem. I don't see any mention in all the discussion of phone as key of the phones themselves acting funny.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

A phone must be paired with the car twice, once as a key, through the app, second as a phone, through the entertainment system.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is interesting. Seems obvious you are saying the problem started when you got the car so seems related. We’ve seen many weird combos of problems here on the forums, but I can only say we have two iPhone X’s running the lastest software. Car has had 3 different software versions and currently on 28.2, and we have not had this experience. Does not say it isn’t related in any way though.


----------



## lairdb (May 24, 2018)

mishakim said:


> I'm on an iPhone X with the latest iOS, and after driving the car, when I make a call, I get no audio inbound or outbound. It's as if the phone is still using the car's BlueTooth, even though it says it's not (and isn't connected anymore so it's not even a choice). Toggling BT on and off seems to fix it temporarily. Has anyone else seen this? It could be unrelated to phone as key, and just caused by phone to car BT pairing for calls and music. I haven't done any thorough troubleshooting yet, wanted to see if anyone else was having this problem. I don't see any mention in all the discussion of phone as key of the phones themselves acting funny.


To be fair, are you sure the phone is not connected to the car as an audio device? The BT connection used for audio is entirely separate from the BLE connection used for key functionality.

(BT Class 2 vs. BLE range and ERP gets complicated quickly, but let's keep it high level: your audio connection may connect at distinctly different distances than your key connection.)


----------



## mishakim (Sep 13, 2017)

Yes, phone is also paired with car over regular Bluetooth, and I'm half a mile a way when this is happening, so there's no way it's still actually connected. It took calls just fine in the car, in fact, those are the only calls that have worked on first try the last couple of days. You've made me realize, however, that if the car does have something to do with it, it's almost certainly the BT audio links, not the phone as key over BLE that's the problem.

I did some more test calls this morning, and nothing short of rebooting the phone worked -- turning BT off made no difference (actually, that's just the half-off BT toggle in the swipe-down controls, will try full off next time it happens), killing the Tesla app made no difference. And it wasn't just audio problems, the calls just aren't connecting right -- sometimes the iPhone says it's connected and the landline I called says it's not, sometimes the other way around. 

All in all, it's "my phone doesn't work" stuff, it's only the timing that makes me suspect it has anything to do with the Tesla or Bluetooth.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I would unpair the BT connections between car and phone. Delete car connections. Reboot phone.

Then redo the BT pairing.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

mishakim said:


> I did some more test calls this morning, and nothing short of rebooting the phone worked -- turning BT off made no difference


May more likely be an apple thing. My X has been having issues connections to my car's Pioneer BT in the last couple days. Obviously the Pioneer doesn't get updates and hasn't changed since the day it came out of the factory, but my phone gets updates nearly daily.


----------



## mishakim (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> May more likely be an apple thing. My X has been having issues connections to my car's Pioneer BT in the last couple days. Obviously the Pioneer doesn't get updates and hasn't changed since the day it came out of the factory, but my phone gets updates nearly daily.


Yeah. I checked with one of the Bluetooth engineers I know, and he has seen the same problem with his iPhone X and Chrysler car, and with non-car Bluetooth products. He also pointed out there are a lot of problems reported on iPhone X and basic calling functions, which I found to be true when I searched without trying to relate it to Tesla. All the fixes are just general variations on turning things on and off or resetting things, nothing permanent. I'll definitely be doing what @NR4P suggested next.


----------

